
More startups are opting for “second” seed rounds - prostoalex
https://qz.com/956517/silicon-valley-startups-are-rediscovering-the-benefits-of-being-profitable/
======
gipp
Article seems to have little relation to the title.

~~~
goatherders
Agreed. But it's hilarious anyway.

------
calbear81
I can see the flip side to that argument when you're pitching which is that if
you're profitable, then you're probably not investing aggressively enough in
growth/bets. Consider public companies that pay dividends; that's basically
excess operating profit that they couldn't think of a better way to use
(capital investment, etc.).

------
utmachina
literally just a filler piece surrounding a chart.

------
neonbat
"money" \- turns out it's not so bad; who knew?

------
jeffwass
The title is a bit misleading. The article discusses the notable increase of
2nd-stage seed rounds, as the bar for Series A funding is getting higher.

In some sense, reminds me a bit of academia, where in the past couple decades
it has become common for aspiring faculty to complete a second post-doc
position because of too many rising post-docs competing over too-few open
faculty appointments.

